# Cheap cars for cheap bastards.



## rideshare2870 (Nov 23, 2017)

Who has the cheapest car doing this gig? If you don’t have the cheapest car then do you know of anybody who is driving a dirt cheap car? And go...


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Not me but I've seen an 04 Camry and an 06 Accord. On that same week I saw a 2019 Range Rover Evoque with a toilet seat logo in the back window. How is that for perspective


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> I saw a 2019 Range Rover Evoque with a toilet seat logo in the back window. How is that for perspective


Driver hoping for a cleaning fee.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Orlando elligible..

There's some on auto trader websites for under $1000


2005 corrolla $1,000
165,000 miles


Once you increase the price to $2,000 the options go WAY up.

2005 Chrysler town and country for $1977

2006 chevy uplander for $1995

2006 PT cruiser for $1,990


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

I have a 2004 Impala Base model with 119k miles that I use for Grubhub.
It's a Guzzler with 19 city 29 highway mileage but it's always better to run an old car into the ground than to trade it in for a more fuel efficient model.
I do have a 2011 Prius 4 that's fully loaded in mint condition with 60k miles, but I only drive that 4k miles a year. 
I plan on eventually moving to L.A. and trying to become a Camera Operator or Assistant Editor there and I'll use my Prius as my primary vehicle and dump my Impala then.


----------



## Sgt_PaxHauler (Oct 21, 2016)

I ran an '03 Kia Optima on Uber, Ride|Austin, DoorDash and Postmates for a while.
It was purchased for $1000. 
Yes, it had a dent in the driver's side front fender. Yes, one of the headlight sockets was loose and had to be McGyvered.
Yes, the (working! sorta) A/C liked to melt entire fuses. Yes, it had a four-cylinder with the fuel economy of a V6. 

I still loved it until it died on me.


----------



## rideshare2870 (Nov 23, 2017)

Sgt_PaxHauler said:


> I ran an '03 Kia Optima on Uber, Ride|Austin, DoorDash and Postmates for a while.
> It was purchased for $1000.
> Yes, it had a dent in the driver's side front fender. Yes, one of the headlight sockets was loose and had to be McGyvered.
> Yes, the (working! sorta) A/C liked to melt entire fuses. Yes, it had a four-cylinder with the fuel economy of a V6.
> ...


I think someone out there is doing this gig in a smart way. Buying a dirt cheap car in cash like that and sacrificing it for Uber can net you a profit. I would still have a real job with it. Just recently, Lyft closed my account because of a random background check. It took almost 2 weeks to get clear and rolling but man, just imagine if this is your only source of income and that happens...


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

2K Ford Taurus. 114000 miles. 2005.


----------



## Ivanov23 (Mar 29, 2019)

Nissan Micra 2003 here.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

rideshare2870 said:


> Who has the cheapest car doing this gig? If you don't have the cheapest car then do you know of anybody who is driving a dirt cheap car? And go...


Do they still make " YUGO' S " ?


----------



## rideshare2870 (Nov 23, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Do they still make " YUGO' S " ?


IDK too much about them.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Nope. Yugo is dead. Unfortunately... :frown: :biggrin:


----------



## occupant (Jul 7, 2015)

Finally got rid of my Malibu and then turned my XCL Corolla in at 100K. Just in time to have a heart attack. So my wife has been driving a little Cobalt she picked up and she's been hustling and I'm in recovery mode. But as soon as I'm up and running I'm getting her something nice and I'm gonna detail that little Cobalt up and run it UberX and Lyft and DoorDash. Deets on the Chevy:

2008 Cobalt LT sedan, black/gray, cloth, 208K miles, 2.2L/auto
AC, cruise, CD, XM, power windows/locks but not seats, tilt wheel
it's the cheaper LT with plastic hubcaps and 4 lug 15 inch steel wheels

Upgrades I intend to make to the little guy:

Cobalt SS/LTZ sedan interior upgrades like black carpet and leather seats
4 lug 16 inch 5 spoke wheels from a Cobalt coupe or ION (not a lot of 17 inch 4x100 wheels out there OEM)
*OR* swap to the 5 lug hubs/brakes at 5x110 and use machined face 18x7 wheels from a 06-09 G6 GTP
window tint "to the legal limit for my state" (hahaha gonna be nighttime at noon up in there)
upgrade speakers/amp/wiring to get it up to decent because the stock speakers are shot
replacement suspension bits: balljoints, control arms, struts, body mounts, engine mounts, etc to make it feel "new" again
change out the right headlight (left is perfectly clear, right is all yellow and fogged over and has a crack)
change out the lights for LED's in various places around the car, but not to where it does the fast blinking thing

There are 28 Cobalts in ONE local to me self-service junkyard, 20 minutes away. I think I'll be able to find most of what I need there and buy other items new and go from there. If I need more there are three more in a 100 mile radius that also have about 25-30 Cobalts each. I'm not even counting IONs or HHRs or G5s.


----------



## VictorD (Apr 30, 2017)

Gave back the Xchange 2016 Elantra and now am hustling in a '08 G6 that I scored for < $3K.

And it has fewer miles than the Elantra that I gave back.


----------



## streetkings01 (Sep 28, 2017)

I just bought a 2014 Lincoln MKT Town Car for $6200 off a Limo Company. Black w/ black leather, 219k, Navi, rear camera, park assistant, blue tooth, etc......the car comes with everything. Using it as a rideshare/2nd car.

Previous car was a 2005 Nissan Quest that I purchased for $2400. Great cheap XL vehicle.......but was time to get something more modern.


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

streetkings01 said:


> I just bought a 2014 Lincoln MKT Town Car for $6200 off a Limo Company. Black w/ black leather, 219k, Navi, rear camera, park assistant, blue tooth, etc......the car comes with everything. Using it as a rideshare/2nd car.
> 
> Previous car was a 2005 Nissan Quest that I purchased for $2400. Great cheap XL vehicle.......but was time to get something more modern.


It's a shame that you can't use Lincoln Town Cars for Uber Black anymore because they just start to get broken in at 500,000 miles, are the most reliable American Luxury car in the last 30 years, and have extremely cheap parts, repair, and maintenance.
Hopefully you'll have good luck, but they just don't make Lincolns like they used to.
Hell, they don't even make Toyotas and Kexuses like they used to and they're the most reliable new cars sold in North America.


----------



## streetkings01 (Sep 28, 2017)

Sal29 said:


> It's a shame that you can't use Lincoln Town Cars for Uber Black anymore because they just start to get broken in at 500,000 miles, are the most reliable American Luxury car in the last 30 years, and have extremely cheap parts, repair, and maintenance.
> Hopefully you'll have good luck, but they just don't make Lincolns like they used to.
> Hell, they don't even make Toyotas and Kexuses like they used to and they're the most reliable new cars sold in North America.


Last year I actually purchased a 2003 Lincoln Town Car for $1600 that I used for Uber. Purchased it with 130K on the dash off a another limo company......just needed new coils and tires. Pax loved it, but it was on the verge of being kicked off the rideshare platform due to age so I sold it.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

09 prius. Leather has 200k. It's been the ? knees.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

occupant said:


> Finally got rid of my Malibu and then turned my XCL Corolla in at 100K. Just in time to have a heart attack. So my wife has been driving a little Cobalt she picked up and she's been hustling and I'm in recovery mode. But as soon as I'm up and running I'm getting her something nice and I'm gonna detail that little Cobalt up and run it UberX and Lyft and DoorDash. Deets on the Chevy:
> 
> 2008 Cobalt LT sedan, black/gray, cloth, 208K miles, 2.2L/auto
> AC, cruise, CD, XM, power windows/locks but not seats, tilt wheel
> ...


Sorry to hear you had a heart attack. Wish you a speedy recovery.


----------



## occupant (Jul 7, 2015)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Sorry to hear you had a heart attack. Wish you a speedy recovery.


Thank you, it's actually going better than expected. Lung capacity way up. BP staying below the 140/90 mark consistently. If it wasn't for the 3 pills twice daily and the incision in my shoulder where the pacemaker went in, I'd feel like nothing happened. But I'm still going to be extra careful with everything.

Best things that came out of this, I'm now a non-smoker, down 50lbs, and haven't touched caffeine/nicotene in four weeks. So now I feel like I can start over fresh.

Bad news is, I had to start over on the "consecutive days lived" and need to live to age 81 to beat my previous record. And there are so many doctor's appointments. But they seem to be thinning out and spreading out now.

You never know when it's going to be your time. Live life but don't be stupid like me and think several all you can eat buffets a week is acceptable. It isn't.


----------

